# Grand Finale! NORCAR April 28th and 29th



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The Grand Finale race will be run on the 29th. 
Doors will open at 8am and racing will start by noon. 
We will run 3 quals and a main. 

Friday the 28th will have open practice. Doors will open at noon and doors lock at 10pm!!

Classes we are running for the Grand Finale are:
VTA
USGT
WGTR
F1
1/12 spec
1/12 17.5
1/12 mod (open motor/blinky ESC)
17.5 TC

These are the classes we are getting some special awards for. Top 3 in each main and TQ's.

If guys want to run other classes (ie 13.5 1/12 or mod TC), if we have a heat of drivers we'll run them.

Our dear friend Charles Mackin will be whipping up some BBQ for us!

There will be a 50/50 drawing and maybe a few door prizes


----------

